

Ask HN: Integrated chat for your web app - fjabre

I've been looking for a way to integrate gmail/facebook style chat into our web app.<p>I've checked out www.cometchat.com which looks promising. Does anyone know of any other existing solutions?<p>Mind you I'm talking about Gmail/Facebook style chat where push is employed.. not the old school polling chat apps that a lot of 'corporate' sites still use.
======
aymeric
Not really a chat as it is a shoutbox, but I use <http://www.shoutmix.com/> in
my facebook apps. Really easy to integrate.

If you want a chat between you and your users, I know that MixPanel
(<http://www.mixpanel.com>) is using <http://www.olark.com/>

------
bjclark
Inbelieve meebo offers a widget that does just what you want.

